# Murano 2007, clogged catalytic converter



## jmailhot (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just bought a murano 2007 SE and totally love it, except that it has a clogged catalytic converter (I think)!

I can't seem to go higher than 3000 RPM and even there, it is really slow and consumes a lot of fuel. There is a biiiiiig lack of power. I think there is a rust hole BEFORE the catalytic converter too, because I hear so much air blowing out of that rusted hole XD...

Anyways, anyone knows how to remove the interior of the catalytic converters? Will I need to rent tools and stuff or I'd better go ask a mechanic to do it for me...?

I'd like to remove the interior of the catalytic converters, repair the rust hole in the pipe and make this truck a straight pipe.

Thanks in advance :/

P.S. I tried looking into Search but can't seem to find anything about this issue!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Gutting" the catalytic converters is considered tampering with an emission device and is illegal. If you have front and rear converters, it's usually the front one (the one between the front and rear O2 sensors, that clogs. Gutting the front converter will cause the ECM to set a three-way catalyst code (P0420/P0430) and the check engine light will come on. This will cause you to fail state inspection. It could also cause your exhaust to be a bit louder. But, before we get into that, it would be best to make sure that the converters are in fact clogged rather than assume. The rust hole would need to be repaired, first. Most exhaust shops and many independent repair shops can perform an exhaust back pressure test. A tool is threaded into the front oxygen sensor bung and the engine is started; the back pressure gauge will show if the back pressure is excessive or not, which would indicate if the converter is clogged or restrictive. If the converter is bad, I would recommend replacing it. Unless you are in California, there are aftermarket options that are far less expensive that genuine Nissan parts. I would stick with a reputable brand, however, like Bosal or Walker. Rockauto.com has pretty good prices.


----------



## jmailhot (Nov 30, 2014)

I live in canada, montreal more precisely. We dont have emission tests here! And a nissan murano doing a bit more sound won't get me arrested, here id say that most people have holes in their exhausts because of strong winters, so a straight piped v6 won't attract much attention xd

Anyways i'll go check my mechanic in the weekend because this is starting to really get on my nerves!! :/


----------

